# Man, I could



## carver (Aug 6, 2014)

use some of that cold air about now


----------



## Smokey (Aug 6, 2014)

Beautiful Picture. That's someplace I'd like to be standing at right about now.


----------



## mlbfish (Aug 6, 2014)

Gorgeous. Great shot. I bet I could stop taking my blood pressure meds if I lived there.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 6, 2014)

Beautiful! 

Where's that at?


----------



## carver (Aug 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Where's that at?



It's In the Yukon Territory Canada Christy


----------



## Hoss (Aug 6, 2014)

Now that's a nice view for a lunch break  Beautiful.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 6, 2014)

carver said:


> It's In the Yukon Territory Canada Christy



Cool!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Aug 7, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## ronfritz (Aug 7, 2014)

Beautiful photo!!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 8, 2014)

Beautiful shot Jerry!


----------



## quinn (Aug 10, 2014)

Awesome Carver! It works well in b&w too!


----------



## carver (Aug 10, 2014)

I was blessed to get a few decent pictures while in Alaska,some just look better to me in b&w, like these


----------



## Booger2 (Aug 10, 2014)

Very nice Carver! The next to last has a little Ansel Adams to it.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 11, 2014)

Glad I don't have to pick just one to like cause you did a fine job Carver


----------



## carver (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank y'all,Booger we want to see some of your Yellowstone pics.


----------

